# New pointing lab



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

my hunting buddy just picked up his new pointing lab from Hunter Rose kennels has anyone here hunted over there dogs


----------



## Gracierator (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes I have, Some of the best in the country. which litter did he get it from?
Dale knows Pointing Labs well!!
Is you friend going to train the pup or have Dale do it?


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

I have. Quite a few of them starting with Tig, Liberty, Duke, Diesel, Rooster and I don't know maybe if it's a Rondo/Ripsy pup. I have really hunted over them ( Him ). 
Feel free to PM me.

..............Paco


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

Gracierator said:


> Yes I have, Some of the best in the country. which litter did he get it from?
> Dale knows Pointing Labs well!!
> Is you friend going to train the pup or have Dale do it?


I believe it was rondo and ripsy and he is probably going to have Dale train her I have brit and am looking forward to hunting them together


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

i missed again said:


> I believe it was rondo and ripsy and he is probably going to have Dale train her I have brit and am looking forward to hunting them together


 
That Rondo is a really nice dog, really well put together, all this despite his owner.


----------



## Rodbuster (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, I have one as well, as said, Dale has some of the best Labs going! Hard charging, bird crazy fools that will lay next to your feet when it's time to turn things off. 
His training is second to none as well, he has a great eye for dogs, and what they need to succeed. Just go to a hunt test and watch his dogs run, compare to others and base your own opinion!

I have that pups uncle, I could not ask for a better hunting partner, great dogs for sure!

The fun has just begun for your friend!


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

Steelheadfred said:


> That Rondo is a really nice dog, really well put together, *all this despite his owner*.


As he lies next to me agreeing with you !


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a 10 month old PL from HRK. Could not ask for more. She is small and full of fire in the upland field. Dale is a great breeder and trainer.


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

I have a terrific lab that I have hunted all over with, and everything with, but I am getting deeper into the grouse game and my dog is turning 8 years old - so it won't be too long before all day outings get to be a bit much to ask. 

I am thinking about a Pointing Lab puppy next spring - and I have been to the HRK web site about 10 times - - just looking and thinking . . . 

Good to hear the positive reports. 

I have considered other pointing breeds, but I do quite a bit duck hunting including late season stuff, and I just can't imagine my life without a lab - so Pointing Labs seem perfect. 

Anyone hunt these on Grouse? We do OK flushing if we keep our pace right and the distance in check - but I think if we want to hunt on point, the dog needs to give the bird a little more distance than a pheasant or quail. 

Any other HRK dog anecdotes or pictures would be really interesting . . . 

Curt


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

HRK dogs do very well on all game birds. Grouse can be a little tricky, I think once the dog is on some grouse they can figure out the game pretty quick. I would post some pics of my 11 month old PL from HRK but I'm not sure how.


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

ckendall said:


> I have a terrific lab that I have hunted all over with, and everything with, but I am getting deeper into the grouse game and my dog is turning 8 years old - so it won't be too long before all day outings get to be a bit much to ask.
> 
> I am thinking about a Pointing Lab puppy next spring - and I have been to the HRK web site about 10 times - - just looking and thinking . . .
> 
> ...



I hunt grouse with my PL Labs, (I have two, along with a 11 week old pup) and they do a good jobs handling grouse. Most of the time they are 10-15 yards off the birds. 

I got two of my PT labs from Sauk River over in MN. I really like David's dogs. But there is a number good breeders out there including Dale at HRK, Holly at Cart's Island Kennel, and hear good thing about Paco's dogs. 

Check out the APLA web site, they have a list of Breeders and Trainers on their. 

I also breed my PL male, Abe to nice female with Sauk River blood lines few weeks back, pups are due first part of April. 

You are looking at the right breed if you love to duck and grouse hunt!


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

My brother in law has one of the HRK dogs and she is great on pheasants and about average on grouse. I have also hunter with another HRK lab for grouse and she did a fine job. These two dogs did well but if you are looking for a dog strickly for grouse then you should look at a setter. I've had them all and the setter is just the way to go for the king of the game birds. My best dog I've ever owned was a lab but I would still rather hunt behind a setter for grouse. Anything else I would take one of those HRK labs over any breed.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

bear50 said:


> ........ I've had them all and the setter is just the way to go for the king of the game birds. My best dog I've ever owned was a lab but I would still rather hunt behind a setter for grouse. Anything else I would take one of those HRK labs over any breed.


Uh-Oh! :lol::lol:


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

ckendall said:


> I have a terrific lab that I have hunted all over with, and everything with, but I am getting deeper into the grouse game and my dog is turning 8 years old - so it won't be too long before all day outings get to be a bit much to ask.
> 
> I am thinking about a Pointing Lab puppy next spring - and I have been to the HRK web site about 10 times - - just looking and thinking . . .
> 
> ...


Curt,
Give me a shout ! 231-464-5379 or E-mail - [email protected] 

www.gforceretrievers.com

I use mine just as you are saying you would use yours.
Upland its about 90% Grouse hunting for me, almost everyday of the season for the last 11 years. The last seven with one Lab that points and his offspring, we do quite OK. 
If looking for a breeding with proven PL grouse dog blood, Dale has it in his line ( Jesse, Rondo, Gator ) and I have it exclusively in what breeding my dogs take part in as studs.

It's what we do.

Hope this helps, Look forward to hearing from you...Paco/Frank

PS; See my classified for some photos, etc.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Independent of his breeding program he's a good trainer. I sent my dog to him for force fetching and was pleased and sent him back for more. He's now a UKC HR and a 2XGMPR and this is all thanks to Dale and the training he did with my dog and advice he's given me. Besides the hunt testing I've gotten into, I took up waterfowl hunting just because of my dog. So he pretty much does it all, upland and h2o birds, and is a great pet to boot.


----------



## Black Angus (Dec 26, 2009)

HRK pointing labs are top notch. I will be getting my pup around the end of May. It is a Kenia / Jesse pup. I am expecting great things from that dog. Lots of big names in the pedigree. Never saw most of them, but I have seen Kenia work and hunted behind Jesse and the Grandpa is Gator whom I have had the honor of hunting behind several times and he is one of the finest dogs there is. All Dales dogs are really good. He is a great trainer also. He will be training mine.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Hey Paco, have fun with Wyatt next week 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Buddwiser said:


> Uh-Oh! :lol::lol:


 I guess I missed the joke !!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

My Harry was sired by HRK's Tig. Harry is now almost seven. I think he was just getting his kennel business going when I got Harry. I hunt him 30+ days a year on grouse and also use him for waterfowl some too. I rank him as very good on both grouse and waterfowl. He has excellent stamina and has a good nose. I also use him to blood trail deer which he excells at. One thing that was interesting about Harry is that he was only 60 pounds at two years old and he is now 80 pounds and is not fat at all. He went from a skinny dog to a stocky dog and kept filling out through his fouth year. He points woodcock very well, but most of the grouse we encounter flush out. It's about the same with my friends pointers. I just keep him hunting close, so it's all good.


----------



## HRKPOINTINGLABS (Jan 13, 2006)

We sell dogs to Grouse hunters all over the country-if you need references I can get them for you.

We are on our third generation and continuously improving on traits that produce better dogs for the gun, we identified some areas we thought would improve bird handling skills found the right dogs to bring in to add to our line and are well on our way to accomplishing our long term goals.

Here is a video of a 7 month old pup from yesterday- Dog has Tig/Duke/Libby/Gator 





look quick for the handsome guy at the end


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

dont even need a gun!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

HRKPOINTINGLABS said:


> We sell dogs to Grouse hunters all over the country-if you need references I can get them for you.


I'm curious, how is Tig doing? Is he still going strong?

In the hour I spent at your spread, I learned a lot seven years ago. You can always use me as a reference.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I watched Dale's video of Dexter and my younger dog Dutch ran into the room to watch; I guess he knows the sound of those HRK dogs in the background. 

Like Socks referenced above, a good lab will expand your world.

Butch


----------



## deezel (Jun 3, 2010)

I think I recognize that little brown dog in that video! Do I know him? 

Can't go wrong with HRK!


----------

